# Trouble with Weebly



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm trying to make a Weebly site and I accidentally added a contact form to the home page and I can't figure out how to delete it. :whatgoat: I click on delete element but then it doesn't go away.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Never mind, finally got that figured out but having more problems now.... lol How do I save text? I just typed out my info for my home page, clicked publish and now it's gone and my site doesn't show up unless I go to weebly. Is there a login somewhere? I had Webs before and it was really easy, I don't know why I'm having such a difficult time with Weebly but I've heard alot of good things about it so wanted to give it a try. Also did you guys use Personal or Buisness, if it makes a difference?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

That's funny.... :scratch: Maybe you should try copying it to something and the publishing it...NO idea, though, why it's doing that. Mine is working fine!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Now a problem with Sit Stay.. lol I made the pedigree and can get it to show up right for me to look at but when I try to put it on the site it just has the names going in a line down the page instead of being in a chart like it should be


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I just type my pedigree out on it, I've never used Sit Say. If you look at my site (sig) you'll see what I mean...


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I may have to do that. Your buck Battle is very pretty  and I love Willow Run/Strawberry Fields goats, Irish Rose used to be my favorite goat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

If you want I can make up pedigrees on sitstay for you and put them on your site (if you make me an editor) I use weebly and sitstay and haven't had a problem....


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

goatiegurl*Oh said:


> I may have to do that. Your buck Battle is very pretty  and I love Willow Run/Strawberry Fields goats, Irish Rose used to be my favorite goat


 Why thank you! I must say I'm pretty proud of him myself, LOL. I know Irish Rose is sooo pretty! I just wish she didn't have such a BIIIG udder!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> If you want I can make up pedigrees on sitstay for you and put them on your site (if you make me an editor) I use weebly and sitstay and haven't had a problem....


If you don't mind and are bored that would be great  How do I make you an editor?

Never mind, I see I need you email to make you an editor. Then my does pedigrees are 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail. ... L001543406
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail. ... L001608392
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail. ... L001609827
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail. ... L001609828


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

thegoatgirl said:


> goatiegurl*Oh said:
> 
> 
> > I may have to do that. Your buck Battle is very pretty  and I love Willow Run/Strawberry Fields goats, Irish Rose used to be my favorite goat
> ...


Very welcome!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

goatiegurl*Oh said:


> [quote="J.O.Y. Farm":2r63ipap]If you want I can make up pedigrees on sitstay for you and put them on your site (if you make me an editor) I use weebly and sitstay and haven't had a problem....


If you don't mind and are bored that would be great  How do I make you an editor?[/quote:2r63ipap]

I don't mind at all!! I LOVE doing stuff like that! (I made Lost Prairie's site and mine and want to make more! LOL!)

I am looking on Weebly now to try and find it.... I do know you need to put my email in.... just need to find were LOL! If you want to PM me and I'll give you my email..


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Well awesome, thank you!  Could you possibly set it up to where you have pics of all the goats, then if you click on their name it takes you to a new page with their pedigree and additional info? I prob need to publish it so you can find it, how do I do that? I kept trying but it said it wasn't published.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah I can do that!

Hmm... hang on I'll PM you


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok, and the site should be hiddenhavendairygoats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

KK I'll see what I can do for ya!


----------



## ginger (Jan 29, 2013)

goatiegurl*Oh said:


> Never mind, finally got that figured out but having more problems now.... lol How do I save text? I just typed out my info for my home page, clicked publish and now it's gone and my site doesn't show up unless I go to weebly. Is there a login somewhere? I had Webs before and it was really easy, I don't know why I'm having such a difficult time with Weebly but I've heard alot of good things about it so wanted to give it a try. Also did you guys use Personal or Buisness, if it makes a difference?


How did you remove the contact form? thanks!


----------

